# Hen has pasty butt



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I was out taking pictures I the ladies and trying to get one ladies picture to find out hat breed she is. I noticed she was looking a bit rough and then noticed her bum is all nasty.









And the bum shot









Now what could be the cause of this and how best do I remedy it. I feed quality layer mash which has been fermented. I am still working out how much to feed, and it's possible I feed too much. They have access to water with ACV in it. Other then her feathers looking dull she is acting fine.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It's the time of year and the increased moisture in their feed....quite a few of mine have messy butts right now but they do every year at this time due to increased consumption of water when it's this hot. The more water they drink, the more they pee...just like us! 

You can catch her off the roost tonight and examine her vent to see if she is red and swollen or if it is drainage vs. poop. If it's gleet it will smell like a dead and rotten animal is leaking out of her butt.

I'd also stop the ACV in the water now that you feed FF...it's not really required now as everything it does is performed by the FF..unless you just do it to keep your waterers from growing algae.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I seal my buckets from light so they don't grow algae. I just figured the ACV would help. I will leave it out of the next water fill up on Tuesday. (I change water every other day)
Thanks for the encouragement, I was afraid something may be wrong with her. I have held and examined and she does not smell. It seems the feathers are just stuck together.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Do what do I need to do in order I clean things up. Wait til they roost then grab her up and trim the feathers off? Spray her booty with water?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You can take her off the roost and clip some feathering..but it won't make much of a difference during this time of year. She will have a messy butt until it all stops and she grooms it all off. 

Just one of those things that ain't pretty but happens each year to some birds..and some birds don't seem to be prone to it. They are just more hygienic than the messy birds. I have 4 out of 8 that have messy butts right now....but that will change soon enough, so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks bee. I guess I just want my critters as happy and healthy as possible.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

The nasty bum seems to have cleared and she is looking great now. I know this hen has looked less then stellar since I got her, but she is really coming around now, feathers are filling in and she seems a lot more active.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

That's good news all around! My birds are past messy butts too now that the heat wave has passed.  It's cooler here now, so butts are nice and clean.


----------

